# cerrar con llave ( sinónimos)



## GuiLobo

Hola, ¿cómo están?

Yo estudio español (soy de madre língua portugués) y me gustaría saber si ¿hay alguna otra palabra de uso común (o incluso incomún) que tenga casi lo mismo significado de cerrar? Lo explico: Hay diferencia entre cerrar una puerta simplemente y cerrarla poniendo y girando a la llave en su cerradura. Pero ¿hay dos maneras diferentes de decirlo? En portugués tenemos _fechar _y _trancar_, en inglés hay _close _y _lock_.

Gracias.

(si ven cualquier error de escrita por favor corríjanlo)


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

GuiLobo said:


> Hola, ¿cómo están?
> 
> Yo estudio español (soy de _¿madre língua portugués?_) y me gustaría saber si ¿hay alguna otra palabra de uso común (o incluso incomún) que tenga casi *el* mismo significado de cerrar? Lo explico: Hay diferencia entre cerrar una puerta simplemente y cerrarla poniendo y girando a la llave en su cerradura. Pero ¿hay dos maneras diferentes de decirlo? En portugués tenemos _fechar _y _trancar_, en inglés hay _close _y _lock_.
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> (si ven cualquier error de escrit*ura* por favor corríjanlo)



Puedes usar candar. Un saludo


----------



## GuiLobo

Chevere, gracias (incluso por las correcciones - quería decir que mi lengua madre (nativa) es portugués).

Y candar ¿es una palabra de uso informal?


----------



## 0scar

Existe  cerrrar con candado y en algunos casos se  puede atrancar la puerta.

No pongas palabras en otro idioma, porque para contestar habría que hablar de ellas,  y no se puede en este foro que es de castellano solamente.

"Candar" para mi es chino.


----------



## GuiLobo

Les puse a las otras palabras para dejar claro lo que quería decir, no imaginé que eso sería contra las reglas. Mi intención nunca fue hablar de ellas, pero entiendo lo que dices.

Estos dos usos - cerrar con candado y atrancar - ¿son informales o formales?

Gracias


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Lo normal por aquí es *cerrar con llave* o *echar el pestillo* (o *paño*, ya que en valenciano paño es cerradura en una de sus acepciones y mucha gente cree que en castellano también tiene ese significado).

saludos


----------



## 0scar

Otras: "cerrar con pasador", "poner el pasador", creo que los mexicanos "echan el cerrojo".

"Echar el pestillo" no es chino como "candar", pero en esta zona no se usa para nada.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

0scar said:


> Otras: "cerrar con pasador", "poner el pasador", creo que los mexicanos "echan el cerrojo".
> "Echar el pestillo" no es chino como "candar", pero en esta zona no se usa para nada.



Pero 'cerrar con pasador' y 'poner el pasador' es 'poner el cerrojo' ¿no?
El pestillo es una parte de la cerradura, justo la que gira cuando cierras con llave.


----------



## campem

Puedes decir 'trancar' para cerrar sin llave, te entenderán perfectamente.


----------



## 0scar

Pestillo es un pasador según el DRAE, pero acá es solamente una parte de la cerradura cuyo nombre solo conoce el cerrajero.

El cerrojo acá es una cerradura sin pestillo, son esas que solo se puede abrir con la  llave.

Para otros cerrojo y cerradura son  lo mismo,  y a veces cerrojo es el pasador.

Pasadores:
http://www.mercoplat.com.ar/imagenes_productos/herrajes_para_obra/pasadores_obra.jpg


----------



## 0scar

Y esta es una puerta con tranca, son cosa propias del siglo XIX más que del siglo XXI:
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_5AvvKeRFnv4/SBXcGIVJSyI/AAAAAAAAAFo/odg8iDlpgPo/s400/P1010212.JPG


----------



## Popescu

Para mí "trancar" es echar los trancos de la puerta, pero he oído trancar como sinónimo de "cerrar con llave", tiene sentido porque donde no habría llave, habría trancos.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

campem said:


> Puedes decir 'trancar' para cerrar sin llave, te entenderán perfectamente.



Pues por acá, nadie.


----------



## Galathil

Pues aqui en Venezuela se dice: "cerrar" y "trancar", para referirse a cerrar y a cerrar con llave respectivamente.

SyC.


----------



## ACQM

Por aquí sólo decimos "ajustar", "cierrar de (un) golpe" y "cerrar con llave". Si cierras con pestillo o pasas la cadena es además de echar la llave, normalmente.


----------



## campem

Corrijo lo dicho. 'Trancar' sería igual de genérico que 'cerrar'. Creo que para ser más explícitos se podría usar 'atrancar' y 'desatrancar'.


----------



## Galathil

*pechar**2**.*
(De _pecho_3).
*1. *tr._ Gal._,_ León_ y_ Sal._ Cerrar con llave o cerrojo.

syc


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Galathil said:


> *pechar**2**.*
> (De _pecho_3).
> *1. *tr._ Gal._,_ León_ y_ Sal._ Cerrar con llave o cerrojo.
> 
> syc


Qué gracia, me he cortado de decir pechar antes porque no pensé que fuera castellano


----------



## 0scar

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Qué gracia, me he cortado de decir pechar antes porque no pensé que fuera castellano



Podés seguir tranquila cortandote, lo han sacado de la nueva edición.

*Artículo enmendado.**Avance de la vigésima tercera edición

pechar2.
(De pecho3).
1. tr. Gal., León y Sal. Cerrar con llave o cerrojo.

*​


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

0scar said:


> Podés seguir tranquila cortandote, lo han sacado de la nueva edición.
> 
> *Artículo enmendado.**Avance de la vigésima tercera edición
> 
> pechar2.
> (De pecho3).
> 1. tr. Gal., León y Sal. Cerrar con llave o cerrojo.
> 
> *​


¿Seguro?
A mí me parece que la enmienda afecta a pechar 1 no a pechar 2 ni a pechar 3


----------



## 0scar

No estoy seguro.


----------



## oa2169

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> ¿Seguro?
> A mí me parece que la enmienda afecta a pechar 1 no a pechar 2 ni a pechar 3



No creo ya que pechar1 está igual en las dos ediciones, lo cual lleva a concluir que sacaron pechar2 y pechar3.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

oa2169 said:


> No creo ya que pechar1 está igual en las dos ediciones, lo cual lleva a concluir que sacaron pechar2 y pechar3.


Hombre igual, igual no está, quitaron lo marcado en rojo:
*pechar**1**.* (De _pecho_2).
* 1.     * tr. Pagar *pecho**     (‖ tributo).*

* 2.     * tr._ Am._ Sablear, estafar.
* 3.     * tr. ant. Pagar una multa.
* 4.     * intr. Asumir una carga o sujetarse a su perjuicio. _Pechar __CON__ su actuación._


Parece muy poco pero resulta un tanto confuso, si no. Mira por ejemplo en chorizo, el botón de enmienda aparentemente solo afecta a la entrada junto a la que se encuentra, no al resto.


----------



## ErOtto

También puedes usar el verbo echar.

Ejemplo: cierra (la puerta) y echa la llave.



> *echar**1**.* (Del lat. _iactāre_).
> 
> *10. *tr. Dar a una llave, un cerrojo, un pestillo, el movimiento necesario para cerrar.



Pero lo más usual para evitar una posible ambiguedad es decir *cierra con llave*... el resto probablemente produzca más confusión que otra cosa.


----------



## A n a

ACQM said:


> Por aquí sólo decimos "ajustar", "cerrar de golpe" y "cerrar con llave".



Idem.


----------



## solysombra

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
Hola:
Tengo un problema gravísimo. Necesito una palabra que exprese el cerrar con llave en una sola palabra, y me parece que esa palabra no existe. ¿Podría usar la palabra "bloquear"? ¿o "trabar"? Porque como se trata de un "cerrado con llave electrónico", ni siquiera puedo decir "cerrar con llave"...


----------



## Lord Darktower

Hombre, en mi pueblo se decía 'atrancar'. No sé si le servirá porque llave no se echaba.
Si facilita el contexto igual encontramos un apaño.


----------



## oa2169

Similar pero diferente. (DRAE)

*trancar**.*
*1.* tr. Cerrar una puerta con una tranca o un cerrojo.


----------



## gatorrojo

GuiLobo said:


> Hola, ¿cómo están?
> 
> Yo estudio español (soy de madre língua portugués) y me gustaría saber si ¿hay alguna otra palabra de uso común (o incluso incomún) que tenga casi lo mismo significado de cerrar? Lo explico: Hay diferencia entre cerrar una puerta simplemente y cerrarla poniendo y girando a la llave en su cerradura. Pero ¿hay dos maneras diferentes de decirlo? En portugués tenemos _fechar _y _trancar_, en inglés hay _close _y _lock_.
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> (si ven cualquier error de escrita por favor corríjanlo)




Hola miembros del foro. Aunque esta consulta es de hace años, respondo hasta ahora porque acabo de ingresar al foro, justamente mientras estaba buscando si es aceptada en el español general una palabra que usamos comúnmente en mi país, Nicaragua: "enllavar".

Precisamente nosotros usamos "enllavar" con el significado de "cerrar con llave"; y "enllavado" como un adjetivo que indica que algo está cerrado con llave. Me parece una forma práctica de decirlo en una sola palabra. Los demás términos que he encontrado en mi investigación, incluido en este mismo foro, no significan exactamente eso. "Atrancar" o "trancar" es más bien "cerrar con tranca"; "acerrojar" es "poner bajo cerrojo".

"Candar", que hasta la penúltima edición (no. 21) del Diccionario de la Real Academia Española (DRAE) se le daba el significado de "asegurar con cerradura u otro instrumento", ahora en la última edición (no. 22) se le dio ahora el sentido de cerrar con llave. Sin embargo, parece que candar es de uso muy limitado, solamente en ciertas regiones de España.

Yo creía antes de esta investigación que "enllavar" solamente se usaba en mi país, pero ciertos sitios web registran que también se usa en Perú, Costa Rica y algunas partes de Colombia, al menos. En nuestro Diccionario del Español Nicaragüense sí aparece registrada, así como en el "Diccionario de Costarriqueñismos" de la Academia Costarricense, pero no en el diccionario de modismos de Academia de la Lengua de Colombia. Y tampoco está incorporada en el DRAE. Creo que debería aceptarse, pues en la misma palabra se entiende el significado de la acción.

Espero les sea útil.


----------



## MariMarrina

Hola, una buena opción podría ser "acerrojar", de acuerdo a Maria Moliner 
*acerrojar
tr.* _Encerrar_ _3algo o a_ _3alguien bajo cerrojo._


----------



## ocelot

Pues en la versión castellana del videojuego Fallout: New Vegas, que me imagino que lo tradujeron con el objetivo de hacerlo lo más comprensible posible para todo jugador hispanohablante, la palabra que siempre se usa para "cerrar con llave" es _bloquear._


----------



## Calambur

Hola.



gatorrojo said:


> nosotros usamos "enllavar"


Esa forma no la oí jamás, y tampoco la leí.

El DUE (M. Moliner) dice:


> *llavear*
> tr. Arg., Par. *Cerrar algo con llave.


No sé si lo dirán así en Paraguay.
En la Argentina-provincia de Buenos Aires, yo jamás lo oí. Por aquí decimos *cerrar con llave*, o, según el caso -si por la situación que sea la idea se entiende-, simplemente *cerrar*. Ej. Estamos por dejar la casa sola. "¿Cerraste la puerta?"

Saludos._


----------



## rammstein

ocelot said:


> Pues en la versión castellana del videojuego Fallout: New Vegas, que me imagino que lo tradujeron con el objetivo de hacerlo lo más comprensible posible para todo jugador hispanohablante, la palabra que siempre se usa para "cerrar con llave" es _bloquear._


Esto es de hace ya un año pero igual respondo: en todos los juegos de video siempre he visto eso de "bloquear"... en mi país eso significaría que alguien puso, no sé, un sofá, detrás de la puerta, y la puerta está sin llave, pero al tratar de entrar, igual no se puede... la verdad es que siempre me pareció una traducción poco acertada... y me parece que no es de uso común en ningún país (quizá me equivoco).


----------

